# 'World's Strongest Officer' Hails from Florida



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wesh.com*

One of the world's strongest police officers calls Central Florida home. 
Vincent Smith works for the Eatonville Police Department, WESH 2 News reported. 
In his spare time, he lifts weights -- a lot of weight. 
Earlier this month, Smith competed against police officers from around the world in a power-lifting championship in Vermont, and he won first place. 
He visited students from a local elementary school this week, and he said he loves to tell them about his hobby. 
"Especially my kids over at the elementary school, I see them and I usually help them out doing the crossing guard in the morning. I tell them what I've done, and (they say), 'Pick me up, Officer Smith. Pick me up,'" he said. 
The world's strongest policeman spent the day on patrol on Monday, so his title isn't going to his head.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Oooooohrahhhhh!!!!!


----------

